# 1-8-17 Live



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

And here...we..go.. Set up in a tree. It's right boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm up in bw. Owls are going ape shit. Perfect weather for killin


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm up with reception for a change, saw 6 does, a spike and an unidentified buck yesterday eve. Should be a good morning


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Also in case y'all didn't know, it is impossible to walk on an iced over road quietly


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Truck said 19 degrees when we parked


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Over here in munson... there was a black chevy sitting where I wanted to go at 5am. Lol. I'm sure they'll smash one. 

It's cold, but a lot more pleasant than yesterday!


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sitting where I killed the 2 bucks yesterday. My boy is on the trigger this morning. We have two more good bucks on camera in here. Hopefully one will ease through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

27 degrees. 3 pt and couple does so far


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Think my cousin just shot... he doesn't have signal. I'll update when we get down at 10:30


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Had a coyote come in on me, almost had a shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nada so far...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

4 turkeys so far. Good start


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

My partner just dirt napped a nanny goat. Imma sit awhile longer.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2 doe...


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Couple youngsters


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Be hitting the road in bout 30 minutes. Pretty late start but I feel good about it. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Notta so far


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing for me so far. I'll update when I get outta bed


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Woke up at 4, let the dogs out, decided my warm bed was more appealing than being outside. Heading up to the lease in a while I suppose.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nothing for me so far. I'll update when I get outta bed


You better go to church! I'm gonna try it this evening now that I'm finally warmed up from yesterday


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

They moving real good this morning, boys! Get you one of these handwarmers. Change your life!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> You better go to church! I'm gonna try it this evening now that I'm finally warmed up from yesterday




Kids and I headed there in a bit. Wife's not going. I know she's still not feeling good when she misses church.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice lookin' long legged spike buck.
One of the member's boy killed a 9 point a few days ago with a 15" spread. Very young buck. Balls had not dropped yet. He would have grown up to be a hoss.
Bologna Gravy Hunting Club, founded in about 1955 by my father and a bunch of his WWII veteran buddies. Near Dalton Arkansas.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Didn't see any where I was. Bumped one up on the way out. They're moving most of the day probably. Got cold, bout messed up. Had to walk close to knee high in a creek to get to stand. We got a lot of water. Gonna try this afternoon hopefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Be hitting the road in bout 30 minutes. Pretty late start but I feel good about it.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


You in BW or Bama....Logan skipped out on me fer tonight, so ifin you want company---let me know!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in bw 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Buck down!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> Buck down!!!




I back from church so post me up a pic!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw 7 does... the shot that i thought was my cousin ended up being the dude in the black chevy!... a nice 4 point I was told.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Getting geared up now, little blueberry cake, chocolate cake, and coffee...sho is good


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/198585895


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> Buck down!!!












sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just friggin great. Pull up to the road I was gonna park on, see trucks. See a guy with a girl standing out down the road so I pull up and ask if they were possibly headed to the bottom where I was gonna go. He said no, I live right there and we got guys alllllll around the whole creek area doing a man drive...awesome...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Heading out for my forth straight hunt this weekend and I've seen 2 doe, my hunting buddy's have seen a pile of deer...Im giving it a go this evening then taking a break during the tropical heat wave coming next week. A lot a bucks have died this weekend...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm up in the nosebleed section... wind has laid back a little... thank goodness.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Well boys, I was kinda kidding about someone stealing my climber I left in the woods earlier...... I ain't kidding now, it's gone, I left it in a spot 1.4 miles from the road......

Now here's the good part, I walked in on someone within 100 yds of where my stand was, they didn't see me, I looked at him through my binos from behind him, I swear it looks like he's moved my stand and he's in it right now...... just for the sake of maybe being mistaken , I have chosen to let him be for now, for I have decided to sit in the ground and wait for it to get dark a couple hundred yards behind him.......

I really don't want no trouble, but if this guy happens have my stand on his back at dark, his azz is mine..... stay tuned


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Back in the stand. Let's see what happens. Holy crap DD. I hate that for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> I'm up in the nosebleed section... wind has laid back a little... thank goodness.


That shadow looks like a retarded **** taking a shit.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

delta dooler said:


> Well boys, I was kinda kidding about someone stealing my climber I left in the woods earlier...... I ain't kidding now, it's gone, I left it in a spot 1.4 miles from the road......
> 
> Now here's the good part, I walked in on someone within 100 yds of where my stand was, they didn't see me, I looked at him through my binos from behind him, I swear it looks like he's moved my stand and he's in it right now...... just for the sake of maybe being mistaken , I have chosen to let him be for now, for I have decided to sit in the ground and wait for it to get dark a couple hundred yards behind him.......
> 
> I really don't want no trouble, but if this guy happens have my stand on his back at dark, his azz is mine..... stay tuned


I'm curious as to how this is gonna go. Can u video it for us?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I'm curious as to how this is gonna go. Can u video it for us?


Subscribed...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

skullmount1988 said:


> I'm curious as to how this is gonna go. Can u video it for us?


Mile and a half in the woods with a possible thief.....I would prefer both hands be available.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> I'm curious as to how this is gonna go. Can u video it for us?


good possibility I am mistaken, but I do know for a fact, 1. my stand is gone, 2. Never seen anyone hunt this area, 3. It looks like he's in Summit by looking at the cables on the back of the tree he's in.....

I'll video it, it it comes down to me having to use both hands, you'll probably only get some audio.....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Seen a glimpse of a deer in the swamp this morning, had 2 coyotes come by me early, I shot at one, hit it, found blood but he's gone, hopefully will die. Now Sitting in a ladder stand on an old road bed, wife is in the new shooting house so hopefully something happens..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

delta dooler said:


> Well boys, I was kinda kidding about someone stealing my climber I left in the woods earlier...... I ain't kidding now, it's gone, I left it in a spot 1.4 miles from the road......
> 
> Now here's the good part, I walked in on someone within 100 yds of where my stand was, they didn't see me, I looked at him through my binos from behind him, I swear it looks like he's moved my stand and he's in it right now...... just for the sake of maybe being mistaken , I have chosen to let him be for now, for I have decided to sit in the ground and wait for it to get dark a couple hundred yards behind him.......
> 
> I really don't want no trouble, but if this guy happens have my stand on his back at dark, his azz is mine..... stay tuned




Damn that ain't good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Mile and a half in the woods with a possible thief.....I would prefer both hands be available.


It was only a joke. But have you seen dd? He probably only needs one hand as long as it lands right.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Have the safety off, DD...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sitting here in a bottom, steaming...... can't see 20 yds in any direction, more or less pissing against the wind......2 hours till dark.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh boy, the hits just keep coming. Wandered around mandrive-ville wondering what to do, looked at the map and saw another area nearby, dim road going down to a bend beside some private, aim truck that way. Get to the road, park, wonder if I'm going to get my one wheel drive f250 back out...tried to back up...stuck. spent 15 minutes dicking around with some lumber I had in the truck and eventually get out of the sand. Said screw it and just left it pretty much parked in the road. Walked waaaaay down the dim road, came upon a marked road...no tire tracks so I keep heading to the bottom. Soon I hear a WOOP, look up and see orange waving 100 yards ahead...googaned him. Backed out as quick as possible. Now i'm finally up a stupid tree, sweaty, thinking about my scratched up truck. Hunting sure is fun.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You are the king of the googans.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I am the king of bad hunting luck

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not for lack of effort


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

That sucks about your stand. I try to take em with me but if I'm there for a day or two I'll leave em. That's a long way off the rod too? Good luck yall. Ain't seen anything yet but still early. 
Wonder off dd will double up? Deer and a spaz?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

sure said:


> I am the king of bad hunting luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


It could all change in 10 seconds. Or not.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, just had a buck come within 30 yds, couldn't tell how big/little he was, too thick


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in. 3rd sit of year


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody stupid enough to do that, ain't got nothin to lose. Pretty sure you do - be careful!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hate a dam thief. Really, who goes through the woods, sees a camera or a stand and thinks "I'll just take that". Most of me says beat the snot out of him while the real-world part of me says somehow the legal system will say this is DD's fault and he will be wrong if he takes corrective action. 

Anyways, it was a good morning hunt, boys. 2 of us saw 14 goats and one 77# doe paid the rent. The cams were chock full of cold weather feeding and daylight buck cruising. Not even sure why I hunt prior to January/February?!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Wow, just had a buck come within 30 yds, couldn't tell how big/little he was, too thick


That would a been priceless if you was able to shoot it. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I'm waiting on the results from DD's episode!!! I started feeling like crap around lunch so I stayed in the house...Robert, you get down call me at the house!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Man, I'm waiting on the results from DD's episode!!! I started feeling like crap around lunch so I stayed in the house...Robert, you get down call me at the house!!!


Oh I'm down. At my folks. Texted you a few hours ago. Text me your home number is call you in a bit. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Oh I'm down. At my folks. Texted you a few hours ago. Text me your home number is call you in a bit.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


I ain't turned my phone on fer 2 days!!! I'll PM it to ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

View attachment 854281


I've strategically relocated to this ol logging road, alleged perp may be afraid of the dark, don't won't em to slip by unnoticed..... 400 yds out from him, I'll begin my stalk as soon as I hear the bark on his tree...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Waiting fer the results DD!!! Just remember, he has a gun too!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear clanging and banging in the distance, guess other dude is climbing down! Did hear some yokes his direction, guess he don't want to walk out in the dark with dogs nearby

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Waiting fer the results DD!!! Just remember, he has a gun too!!!


Not worried about that, I don't play with guns, I'll be making contact bare handed, not going to prison over a tree stand...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> I hear clanging and banging in the distance, guess other dude is climbing down! Did hear some yokes his direction, guess he don't want to walk out in the dark with dogs nearby
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Ifin you get stuck on the way out, yell at me!!! I won't mind pulling out a FORD....hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

sure said:


> I am the king of bad hunting luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


I think you may have a curse

Team 9


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

DD surely that dude wouldn't be dumb enough to sit the same area in a stolen stand but then again society is full of idiots. Be careful.

Team 9


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I say it's yours and he leaves it there


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

damnifino3 said:


> DD surely that dude wouldn't be dumb enough to sit the same area in a stolen stand but then again society is full of idiots. Be careful.
> 
> Team 9


You wouldn't think, hopefully not.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I hear em.....I'm heading that way


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope you remember where he was just in case he left your stand there....oughta be good!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This is one of them times you need a banjo. Hide in some thick stuff and when he walks by play a little dueling banjos.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this one of those..."if I'm not back in 5 minutes" things...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

H e on the run boys!! Let's see who's faster!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

For the love of God, what is the deal? I probly threw my stand and gear into the truck from 10 feet away. I could just as easily leave it laying in the woods. 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Get a pic of his truck and plate DD

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Please don't tell us too much, DD. This story is way better in my head. I'm painting the picture in my mind.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Please don't tell us too much, DD. This story is way better in my head. I'm painting the picture in my mind.




Whatcha got? Mine kinda looks like a dukes of hazard episode


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Whatcha got? Mine kinda looks like a dukes of hazard episode


Yeah. I'm seeing a Rambo/Sniper/dukes mashup.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

DD texting on the run?! To be a fly....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Benny Hill. With the music.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Benny Hill. With the music.


Thank you! You just took this to a whole...nother...level!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

He's hiding in the woods close, I just heard his phone ring...... I'm hollering for him to come out..... I know where's he's parked, heading to his truck and calling MDWFP


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

ohhhh dayyyummm...it just got real, son.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, scene just changed to Alaska State Troopers


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

He will prob stash the stand come out and play dumb and tell the law that you are harassing him then go back in a few days at night and get his(your) stand.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

"Warriors....come out to plaaaaaayyyyy"


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

You can have my stand. Has a bit of a curse on it though

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bcbz71 said:


> "Warriors....come out to plaaaaaayyyyy"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRM2YcGpmxg


I prefer this come out and play!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If we were closer, we could have a stand finding party!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Been 22 minutes. Update the story or I'm gonna have to start making stuff up.


----------



## POPX2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Started reading this thread at 7 pages, quickly went to 10 pages, this is a good read. Be careful DD.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Apparently he's faster than me and knew a shortcut to parking area, he made it to his truck and got gone and I was still 200 yds from him, I know what he drives, id bet he left stand in woods. 

Heading home boys, sorry no pics!! Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Was hoping for a car chase, was he driving a white bronco?


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

You going to look for stand? This is not the ending we wanted.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

At least now you get your spot back. Might have your stand but he won't come back there to hunt


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just for my own "in head" story. What kind of stand. That helps me picture how fast he's running through the woods without a light.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

bcbz71 said:


> You going to look for stand? This is not the ending we wanted.


Not today, not walking another mile....




jspooney said:


> Just for my own "in head" story. What kind of stand. That helps me picture how fast he's running through the woods without a light.


 A summit Goliath


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

dnag, now i wish you would of went and sat at the base of his tree. come down or i chopping it down.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

countryjwh said:


> dnag, now i wish you would of went and sat at the base of his tree. come down or i chopping it down.


Yea me too, at the time, I wasn't 100% sure if he had my stand or not, I don't need my tail whooped for falsely accusing someone...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Not today, not walking another mile....
> 
> 
> 
> A summit Goliath


Oh that definitely makes for a better story!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Yea me too, at the time, I wasn't 100% sure if he had my stand or not, I don't need my tail whooped for falsely accusing someone...


So when you heard his phone ringing. Was he running the other direction. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> So when you heard his phone ringing. Was he running the other direction.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


If he had thermal on his rifle, this story would've had some closure....:whistling:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> So when you heard his phone ringing. Was he running the other direction.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


I didn't hear him running, heard phone ring twice, its almost like he was laying down close, I didn't feel real good about going in and looking for him , so I headed back to where we were parked....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Every year there's a great thread. This one is tops so far. 

Well done DD.


----------



## captsef (Feb 2, 2016)

Total BS to mess with another sportsman equipment or area, but unfortunately a lot of people weren't raised right. I can't believe someone has the balls to go on public land on a weekend and take someone's stand. At my last club, we had a douche bag that would go climb a tree 50 ft away from your set up, beer cans everywhere and then play dumb like the feeder and camera just showed up. Prick shot a buck I was chasing for 3 years and I bowed up. 

I hate it for DD but you have to admit, we are all pissed and smiling at the same time reading this, just waiting for the hold my beer and watch this moment


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

When you gonna be able to go back and look to see if he left your stand. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> When you gonna be able to go back and look to see if he left your stand.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Be Wednesday before I'm off again....


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

My brother and me went this afternoon. Before I dropped him off he joked "I at least want to shoot a coyote or a hog, something." I told him we have plenty of coyotes on the lease and don't let'em walk. Well, we didn't see a deer but he took care of this yote. 150 yd shot. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

zgobbler5 said:


> My brother and me went this afternoon. Before I dropped him off he joked "I at least want to shoot a coyote or a hog, something." I told him we have plenty of coyotes on the lease and don't let'em walk. Well, we didn't see a deer but he took care of this yote. 150 yd shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That ones full grown!!


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

That dog is not going to bark no more! 
That is a large "yote.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Be Wednesday before I'm off again....


Somewhere tonight, there's a Googan telling his friends about being chased in the woods by some lunatic after getting down from hunting.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn thats a big yote

Team 9


----------



## captsef (Feb 2, 2016)

John B. said:


> Over here in munson... there was a black chevy sitting where I wanted to go at 5am. Lol. I'm sure they'll smash one.
> 
> It's cold, but a lot more pleasant than yesterday!


I just saw a thread was started with a decent BW 4pt, might be your guy?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

DD hate that bout your stand, I had one stole that I forgot about and left out over the summer.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm coming to the party late, but DD, I would have had to capture that guy and zip tie him to a tree. Tell him you'll be back with a cobia gaff for his "taint". Let him dwell on that for a while.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> I ain't turned my phone on fer 2 days!!! I'll PM it to ya!:thumbsup:




I know... been trying to call you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

espo16 said:


> I know... been trying to call you...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call him now he got his cell on 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> I know... been trying to call you...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's all good brother....I'll yell at ya tomorrow. I thought Logan had the Hutton smoke pole quota but its the field trial. I gotta check w/ a buddy of mine that I've hunted with there several times and see ifin he wants to guide Logan!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ahhh.... gotcha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

